# Storm Spec. Week of 12/19



## aaronbru (Dec 19, 2011)

Figured I'd start up another weather thread for this week. Hopefully it has a different flow than the last one (less depression please, posters must be in denial of warm weather and not mention the word rain) uke:

With the exception of R-word on Wednesday, we have forcasted lows that are all below 28f (snow making temps).

With an arctic blast this past weekend and cold temps through most of the week, mountains should be getting a good prep for vacation week.  

Lets get out there and get the first runs before the crowds scare us away!!


----------



## John W (Dec 19, 2011)

NO ONE WANTS TO READ WHAT NEK JUST POSTED ON FB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS WEATHER IS TERRIBLE!!!...  Why is NM and AZ and TX getting so lucky this year!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Dec 20, 2011)

John W said:


> NO ONE WANTS TO READ WHAT NEK JUST POSTED ON FB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS WEATHER IS TERRIBLE!!!...  Why is NM and AZ and TX getting so lucky this year!



Like Washington DC up to CT last year early season. They were getting dumped on while the northern Mtns were begging for even a couple inches.


----------



## nekweather (Dec 20, 2011)

John W said:


> NO ONE WANTS TO READ WHAT NEK JUST POSTED ON FB!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  THIS WEATHER IS TERRIBLE!!!...  Why is NM and AZ and TX getting so lucky this year!



You guys make me laugh...sorry, don't shoot the messenger! I was up at Stowe this morning and they've been doing a great job putting snow down and getting it groomed. Guess we just gotta make the best of what we do have! Just sucks knowing that the R word is going to be falling rather than snow tomorrow. 850 mb temps by tomorrow morning just about brought tears to my eyes today...

ON the brighter side...if you look at this chart that Mr. Hill posted...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





There really is an interesting correlation between 2006 and this winter (so far) we can ONLY pray for the spike in snow going above normal to round out the winter season...


----------



## nekweather (Dec 20, 2011)

*Ullr must hate us east coast skiers...Here's my update from my site anyway...sorry.*

A quick update for the storm system to affect our region on Wednesday into Thursday morning. Latest forecast models all agree that a cold rain with a few pockets of mixed precipitation for far eastern portions of the NEK and eastern Greens - depressing news for skiers and riders hoping for a great Holiday weekend on the hills. After a great day Tuesday, thanks to a ridge of high pressure, clouds and southerly flow will quickly arrive Tuesday night. Overnight lows will occur early in the evening with temperatures rising after midnight to the freezing mark by daybreak Wednesday. Highs on Wednesday will generally be in the upper 30s, supporting rain. Precipitation should begin first across southern Vermont before overspreading the entire area by mid morning. Currently it looks like precipitation will arrive in two batches, the first being very spotty and light, with the second being occasional light rain, again with some mix possible across the eastern greens and far eastern portions of the Kingdom. If there is anything to be positive about - it appears the majority of the rain will remain to our south. (Check out the NAM Composite for 4:00 PM Wed). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The system wraps up and should be out of our region by late Wednesday night as a cold front approaches from Canada Thursday morning. Temperatures cool off quickly behind the front, unfortunately a little too late, as the bulk of the moisture will have already departed east the region. Still should see a few snow showers across the Greens and favored up-slope areas such as Jay Peak where up-slope snows might be able to squeeze out an inch or two making up for any losses from Wednesdays rain and warmer temperatures.

Derek M of Northeast Kingdom Weather - www.nekweather.net


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

*Parental discretion advised*

Well, if you want to get entirely depressed:


----------



## nekweather (Dec 20, 2011)

billski said:


> Well, if you want to get entirely depressed:



I was holding that one in the back pocket...were all going to need therapy!  At least we can try and get the rain over with - better now than later on in the season...


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

Good grief.  These Google Map time series charts are extremely depressing.  More melt than gain.


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

nekweather said:


> I was holding that one in the back pocket...were all going to need therapy!  At least we can try and get the rain over with - better now than later on in the season...



We should just charter a bus, load up 30 of your closest friends, skis, boards, reeb (breakfast of champions) 20 hours of ski porn flicks, a portable wax table.  Head for Alta, the driver can drop us all off at the door each morning.  Repeat for 10 day.  Now THAT would make me feel better.


----------



## nekweather (Dec 20, 2011)

billski said:


> We should just charter a bus, load up 30 of your closest friends, skis, boards, reeb (breakfast of champions) 20 hours of ski porn flicks, a portable wax table.  Head for Alta, the driver can drop us all off at the door each morning.  Repeat for 10 day.  Now THAT would make me feel better.



Ullr might view that as worthy enough to answer our snow prayers...


----------



## ScottySkis (Dec 20, 2011)

billski said:


> We should just charter a bus, load up 30 of your closest friends, skis, boards, reeb (breakfast of champions) 20 hours of ski porn flicks, a portable wax table.  Head for Alta, the driver can drop us all off at the door each morning.  Repeat for 10 day.  Now THAT would make me feel better.



Sounds like a great plan


----------



## billski (Dec 20, 2011)

nekweather said:


> Ullr might view that as worthy enough to answer our snow prayers...


You're on to something there.  If Ullr found he doesn't have friends any more and he doesn't get any more virgins, well, maybe, just maybe he will cave...


----------



## aaronbru (Dec 22, 2011)

2-4 inches is getting 'DUMPED' tonight and tomorrow morning.  

... at Waterville anyway.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Dec 22, 2011)

This season has started so poorly that a potential 2 inches equals "DUMPED".


----------



## k123 (Dec 22, 2011)

Looking like 3-5 for the Catskills and more in Southern Vermont.  Better than nothing


----------



## billski (Dec 22, 2011)

*Lionel sez....*

If I had a dime for each time somebody up and asked me “where is winter” over the last week, i’d…well I’d have about $1.60. (I don’t get out that much). And to be honest, winter is where winter is. This year we’ve seen a record (or near record setting) AO signal for much of December. There has correspondingly been a complete lack of any real deep cold across the entire country. Combined with a positve NAO and bad pacific set up anything that comes across the country either is going to stay to the south (Charlie being the exception) or amplify to our west and turn into the great lakes. BOOOOO and double BOOOOO (quick pass me a snowball so I can wing it at Santa).

Regardless, we do have a holiday weekend coming up, there IS a storm brewing, AND SCHUSS MUST BE HAD (unless like me, you are traveling south. Palm – Forehead).



Schuss more at: Holiday Weekend Weather : Famous Internet Skiers - Earn Your Turns 


Source


----------



## gpetrics (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Bill!


----------

